# Hunting the  Rich  Mountain WMA



## TOMBUKTU (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey  folks,  I'm  planning on bear hunting here  on  the  15-17. Never  been  here, I'm  looking for  any  info  you'd  share  about  the  area.  Any  recent luck,  sign? All  help  is  appreciated!


----------



## caver101 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572348

I hunt it from time to time and live up here. Its sound advice if you have never been.


----------



## billysun (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm actually going on that hunt also.  I'm riding up with my buddy...He is bringing two of his friends....I can't wait for that one...I want a bear bad!!!!


----------



## caver101 (Oct 7, 2010)

My advice is to read that link I posted and get there early to do some scouting. Your gonna be doing some walking


----------

